# Can ghrp/ipamorelin and cjc be mixed and stored together?



## fienelarinsare (Mar 28, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]It would make life a little easier to mix and store them together.[/FONT]


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 28, 2012)

Not advisable to do so, in fact, just don't do it.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ya you can mix Ipam/cjc but I would do it for very long.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't mix it any longer than it takes to load and inject.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 29, 2012)

No


----------

